# Gun Bunnies



## Oldsarge

This thread is for ladies (and I want to emphasize that) who shoot. Pin-ups, etc. will be erased and louche comments will earn discipline. Any questions can be addressed to me, Mikel or Andy.













































Old Barbour ads, reprints from Orvis, H&H and Purdey are perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> This thread is for ladies (and I want to emphasize that) who shoot. Pin-ups, etc. will be erased and louche comments will earn discipline. Any questions can be addressed to me, Mikel or Andy.
> View attachment 39025
> 
> 
> View attachment 39026
> 
> 
> View attachment 39027
> 
> 
> View attachment 39028
> 
> 
> View attachment 39029
> 
> 
> Old Barbour ads, reprints from Orvis, H&H and Purdey are perfectly acceptable.


....and such lovely beginnings for this new thread, for sure! Thank you.


----------



## challer

In 40 years of clays and upland birds, I've never run across such creatures.


----------



## Big T

Something so very attractive, yet scary, about these bunnies...


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Speaking as a husband who saw fit to teach his wife how to shoot, pistols and long guns, heed my words...don't, just Don't! LOL.


----------



## iam.mike

Less hunter, more military-like, introducing LA Police officer Toni McBride (IG: @toni_mcbride).

_Note: Many of her photos wouldn't be suitable for this thread, so I picked one that is less provocative._


__
http://instagr.am/p/B6BGhGLJBKW/


----------



## Oldsarge

Gee, nobody like that ever pulled me over. Darn.


----------



## Dhaller

mikel said:


> Less hunter, more military-like, introducing LA Police officer Toni McBride (IG: @toni_mcbride).
> 
> _Note: Many of her photos wouldn't be suitable for this thread, so I picked one that is less provocative._
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B6BGhGLJBKW/


She could easily be any number of women on my mother's side of the family! (Fitting that we have so many law enforcement folks on that side.) They're all in Texas and Arkansas; we have a LOT of guns in circulation around there. Bunch of cowgirls!

My mother was a certified marksman; my granddad (a police detective) taught her to shoot handguns and rifles, and she got rifle training from the US Army's civilian marksmanship program (not sure if that still exists?)

My dad's family were hunters, but it was mom who would have picked the zombies off at range at my house!

I'm waiting another year before taking my daughter (7) shooting; she's a little heavy on the "outlaw spirit", and while I don't think she would do something stupid, I'm going to let her simmer another year before handing her a loaded rifle.

When I feel she can handle a 20 gauge shotgun, I'll probably introduce her to clays. Handguns IMHO can wait until she's a fully-responsible adult.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

Dhaller said:


> She could easily be any number of women on my mother's side of the family! (Fitting that we have so many law enforcement folks on that side.) They're all in Texas and Arkansas; we have a LOT of guns in circulation around there. Bunch of cowgirls!
> 
> My mother was a certified marksman; my granddad (a police detective) taught her to shoot handguns and rifles, and she got rifle training from the US Army's civilian marksmanship program (not sure if that still exists?)
> 
> My dad's family were hunters, but it was mom who would have picked the zombies off at range at my house!
> 
> I'm waiting another year before taking my daughter (7) shooting; she's a little heavy on the "outlaw spirit", and while I don't think she would do something stupid, I'm going to let her simmer another year before handing her a loaded rifle.
> 
> When I feel she can handle a 20 gauge shotgun, I'll probably introduce her to clays. Handguns IMHO can wait until she's a fully-responsible adult.
> 
> DH


Very much my take on things. When my daughter needed a second sport for her AF Academy application, I got her a coach and taught her trapshooting. She ended up in UC Boulder for AFROTC instead and didn't decide to stick with it.

However my ladyfriend has two great grandchildren who are eager to learn to fish and since we have a very good gun club in the area . . .


----------



## challer

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Speaking as a husband who saw fit to teach his wife how to shoot, pistols and long guns, heed my words...don't, just Don't! LOL.


I tried. No luck, and she grew up with guns. My nieces on the other hand, jumped right in.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

My wife...the indomitable "Lady Nidderdale".









Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> My wife...the indomitable "Lady Nidderdale".
> 
> View attachment 39071
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


As the old saying tells us, "a picture is worth a thousand words" and the picture above clearly shows what puts real teeth in the term SWMBO! Lovely pic, my friend. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

This comment is not aimed at female or male, but all of us that hunt: At 67, I've had a hunting license for 55 years, and prior to having a license, dear, old, now-departed dad, took me into the woods with him. Through those years, I've been around many, of both sexes. Some looked like they just stepped out of a L.L. Bean catalog, but virtually every one had the same trait at the end of the day, and for the lack of a better phrase, let's call it a "woodsy smell".

Reminds me of an unrelated memory. We were at our hunting camp, mid summer, and one of our daughters (around age 12 at the time), brought a friend. This young girl's father was CEO of a big board listed company, and when she arrived, she was the most proper cupcake. When we left two days later, she looked like PigPen, from a Charlie Brown comic strip, wearing filthy thermal long john bottoms, dirty t-shirt, and hair matted as if a brush had not touched it in weeks.


----------



## Howard

I'm ready to shoot my shot!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Howard said:


> I'm ready to shoot my shot!


She would look fanstastic in a tweed coat and plus fours!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> She would look fanstastic in a tweed coat and plus fours!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


And holding a proper double gun.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39200


If the purpose of the camouflage was to disguise this "Gun Bunny's" 
visual appeal, it certainly worked in the picture above!  LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> If the purpose of the camouflage was to disguise this "Gun Bunny's"
> visual appeal, it certainly worked in the picture above!  LOL.


She's hiding from a 'turkey'.


----------



## Big T

Except for Howard (still a kid), we’re a bunch of dirty, old men!


----------



## Oldsarge

We may be but this forum isn't the place for it. Raise your sights, gentlemen.


----------



## Howard

Sorry Guys for my disrespectful comment, I do apologize and I got caught up in the moment.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Except for Howard (still a kid), we're a bunch of dirty, old men!


I'm closing in on 50 years of age, I may be a kid (in my mind).


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I'm closing in on 50 years of age, I may be a kid (in my mind).


Me, too. Rotten shame my mind can't convince my body!


----------



## Big T

I used to poke fun at my parents for all their pill bottles lined up in the morning, now............


----------



## Oldsarge

I understand completely.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Me, too. Rotten shame my mind can't convince my body!


For all these years I've had sex on the brain, Does that happen to you Sarge?


----------



## Big T

Speaking for myself and not Sarge, when I make that sort of statement, it’s more of a reference to everything! At 21 my energy level & stamina was
far higher than now at 67. Tasks that I could do in an hour now take all day. My mind still thinks like a
21 year old, but my body reacts as a 67 year old.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Lucido said:


> Rachel Carrie


I had the pleasure of shooting with Rachel's brother last year and I occasionally exchange messages with her in IG. Her father Dave also has been of assistance to me on occasion. She is swamped at the moment with her new book and fighting the good fight against the anti-hunting mob.

A great shooting family!

Cheers,


----------



## Big T

Not gun bunnie related, but for those of us a bit older, how many remember the days of perusing a Herter’s catalog, a Bannerman or any of the great shooting magazines of days past?


----------



## irish95

I’ve never been a gun guy, but my wife grew up in a family of hunters. She is much more comfortable shooting clays than I ever will be, so I thought it only fitting that I’d add her to the picture of gun bunnies. She is shooting under the watchful eye of of one of the employees who did a wonderful job of helping me not shoot myself. My buddy and his wife invited us to go clay shooting at his country club. In addition to the shotgun, we also used his .44 handgun which was quite an experience.


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> Speaking for myself and not Sarge, when I make that sort of statement, it's more of a reference to everything! At 21 my energy level & stamina was
> far higher than now at 67. Tasks that I could do in an hour now take all day. My mind still thinks like a
> 21 year old, but my body reacts as a 67 year old.


That is exactly what I'm talking about, only I'm 72.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Speaking for myself and not Sarge, when I make that sort of statement, it's more of a reference to everything! At 21 my energy level & stamina was
> far higher than now at 67. Tasks that I could do in an hour now take all day. My mind still thinks like a
> 21 year old, but my body reacts as a 67 year old.


I don't why Big T when I see a hot woman I think of sex, my hormones were crazy growing up but I never could score.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> That is exactly what I'm talking about, only I'm 72.


I'm 46.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I don't why Big T when I see a hot woman I think of sex, my hormones were crazy growing up but I never could score.


Howard, you just described the majority of males since the beginning of time! Relax, take three deep breaths, sooner or later, your mate will appear to you when you least expect it.

One of my best friends fits your description of yourself exactly, and try as he did, he never had luck.....until a year or so ago, when he met a lady, and they immediately became inseperatable. This past summer, after about a year of dating, at age 61, he married for the first time.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Howard, you just described the majority of males since the beginning of time! Relax, take three deep breaths, sooner or later, your mate will appear to you when you least expect it.
> 
> One of my best friends fits your description of yourself exactly, and try as he did, he never had luck.....until a year or so ago, when he met a lady, and they immediately became inseperatable. This past summer, after about a year of dating, at age 61, he married for the first time.


You know something Big T, I don't really care for a girlfriend, only 2 I've dated one had *Down Syndrome *and I went out with her for nearly *5* years and another had *Asperger's Syndrome *and I dated her for* 3 *years. I'll just take a girl as just being her friend but if it goes further than that then we'll see what happens afterwards.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> You know something Big T, I don't really care for a girlfriend, only 2 I've dated one had *Down Syndrome *and I went out with her for nearly *5* years and another had *Asperger's Syndrome *and I dated her for* 3 *years. I'll just take a girl as just being her friend but if it goes further than that then we'll see what happens afterwards.


Howard, my friend, you are at once both a handsome and a sensible fellow. Drive on and good luck with your future domestic quests!  (Boy, I sure wish we had kept the thumbs-up emoticon!)


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, my friend, you are both a handsome and a sensible fellow. Drive on and good luck with your future domestic quests!  (Boy, I sure wish we had kept the thumbs-up emoticon!)


Thanks Eagle.


----------



## Cassadine

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, my friend, you are at once both a handsome and a sensible fellow. Drive on and good luck with your future domestic quests!  (Boy, I sure wish we had kept the thumbs-up emoticon!)


Thank you for writing, "emoticon", Eagle. That's what I called them until my 17 year old daughter and her friends laughed at me!


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine

Technically not a Gun Bunny. But you have to admire a gal who uses an eagle as her hunting weapon of choice.


----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Cassadine




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Cassadine said:


> View attachment 39481


What a beautiful sunset! Quoting the late, great Thomas Kincade, "A perfect end to a perfect day!"


----------



## Cassadine

If this isn't Photoshopped, then this is a high class a shooting party.


----------



## Howard

Hey you said Gun Bunny.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## JLibourel

Big T said:


> Not gun bunnie related, but for those of us a bit older, how many remember the days of perusing a Herter's catalog, a Bannerman or any of the great shooting magazines of days past?


The Herter's catalogs were a hoot. George Leonard Herter's braggadocious effusions were something else. I think Bannerman vanished from the scene before I was old enough to own a gun, but I can remember some of my pals having the catalogs. What were the "great shooting magazines of days past," and when did the greatness vanish? As some of you may know, I was involved in that racket for over three decades.

Interesting how many of the "gun bunnies" in this thread are toting side-by-sides. I have read that they have lost considerable ground to O/Us even in Britain, which make me a little sad for reasons I can't altogether articulate.


----------



## Oldsarge

JLibourel said:


> Interesting how many of the "gun bunnies" in this thread are toting side-by-sides. I have read that they have lost considerable ground to O/Us even in Britain, which make me a little sad for reasons I can't altogether articulate.


I know, huh? I own a collection of lovely SxS's but when it's time for serious shootin', I break out the O/U's. Sad, really.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> I know, huh? I own a collection of lovely SxS's but when it's time for serious shootin', I break out the O/U's. Sad, really.


I understand that there are some great SxS bargains in the UK market due to the rise of the O/U.

But the logistics of assessing fit, assessing condition, and the shipping of these guns for those of us based in the US, seems to make it far simpler to drive to Cabelas and plunk down the Amex for an off the shelf Beretta Silver Pigeon.

I am researching.....

Cheers,

BSR

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## challer

Even Purdy says most people shoot better with an over under. SxS and double triggers made the action much simpler and reliable. You can get older best guns in the UK for very good prices. The complaint is they are expensive to maintain.


----------



## JLibourel

I didn't think well-made doubles needed much maintenance, unless you are giving them hard use, as in waterfowling.

I have the impression that in the old days when wealthy sportsmen shot enormous quantities of ammunition at driven birds, it was customary to return guns to the maker for an overhaul. Few of us are likely to be fortunate enough to give our guns that kind of use.


----------



## Oldsarge

JLibourel said:


> I didn't think well-made doubles needed much maintenance, unless you are giving them hard use, as in waterfowling.
> 
> I have the impression that in the old days when wealthy sportsmen shot enormous quantities of ammunition at driven birds, it was customary to return guns to the maker for an overhaul. Few of us are likely to be fortunate enough to give our guns that kind of use.


That is exactly what I understand, as well. In today's world of walk-up, upland bird shooting over dogs, the chance that a well-made double would ever need more than cleaning in a gentleman's lifetime approaches zero.


----------



## Oldsarge

challer said:


> Even Purdy says most people shoot better with an over under. SxS and double triggers made the action much simpler and reliable. You can get older best guns in the UK for very good prices. The complaint is they are expensive to maintain.


You can get very good older best guns in the US from www.vintagedoubles.com. I have purchased a few of Kirby's wares and will likely do so again . . . just as soon as he comes up with a hammer gun in 20 gauge I can't resist.


----------



## challer

JLibourel said:


> I didn't think well-made doubles needed much maintenance, unless you are giving them hard use, as in waterfowling.
> 
> I have the impression that in the old days when wealthy sportsmen shot enormous quantities of ammunition at driven birds, it was customary to return guns to the maker for an overhaul. Few of us are likely to be fortunate enough to give our guns that kind of use.


It's not the cleaning. Old actions weren't designed for the amount of rounds we put through them nor the power of our moderns loads nor hard shot. Even if one shoots 24dram loads, find a gunsmith to manage hand fitted parts in these old guns or take dent out of a barrel - in your city. Most gunsmithing today is installing/polishing factory parts. I have my fair share of old SxS and restoring them is a hobby and I have a machine shop. Compared to my modern guns from Germany and Italy, which need almost nothing, they take real work. This is why they are inexpensive on the used market.


----------



## challer

JLibourel said:


> I didn't think well-made doubles needed much maintenance, unless you are giving them hard use, as in waterfowling.
> 
> I have the impression that in the old days when wealthy sportsmen shot enormous quantities of ammunition at driven birds, it was customary to return guns to the maker for an overhaul. Few of us are likely to be fortunate enough to give our guns that kind of use.


It doesn't take that many rounds with older guns and lesser metallurgy. Study action designs and you will find lots of compromises were made to adopt the original actions to make them affordable. And after 100 years or so, There are a lot of rounds. If you're really into this, get the C&R license for $30 - the really good deals are in the old garage sales. Picked up an 16GA Sterlingworth two weeks ago for. Someone had covered the thing in camo tape years ago but action is very tight. Looked like hell but for $50 it was mine.


----------



## Oldsarge

Any shooter should consider a C&R license a necessity. If a gun is over 50 years old, you can buy it through the mail. Consider is sort of a pre-qualified background check. And some reloading supply houses will give you a professional discount if you have one, too.


----------



## JLibourel

challer said:


> It's not the cleaning. Old actions weren't designed for the amount of rounds we put through them nor the power of our moderns loads nor hard shot. Even if one shoots 24dram loads, find a gunsmith to manage hand fitted parts in these old guns or take dent out of a barrel - in your city. Most gunsmithing today is installing/polishing factory parts. I have my fair share of old SxS and restoring them is a hobby and I have a machine shop. Compared to my modern guns from Germany and Italy, which need almost nothing, they take real work. This is why they are inexpensive on the used market.


I am not that much of a shotgun guy, and I don't understand some of these points. My impression is that double gun design has not changed much since the 19th century. When you say "old actions," do you mean old action designs or simply the actions of old guns whose steels may not be up to modern standards? Also, what do you mean by "hard shot?" Only an idiot would shoot steel shot in a fine double gun of any vintage, obviously, but is lead shot today any harder than in the past? What about bismuth or Hevi-Shot and some of those other lead substitutes, are they abusive? Are modern shotshells (I'm not talking about short magnums or anything like that) necessarily loaded to higher pressures than anything from earlier in the smokeless powder era? And does anybody (except clay bird competitors) shoot more shells through guns today than in the old days of driven game shooting. Just askin'.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Lots of good info here. Should we think to combine Gun Bunnies with The Shooting Thread?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Speaking of issues with antique guns and modern non-lead shot, the UK shooting community is about to voluntarily switch to non lead shot as a requirement. 

Without some type of grandfathering clause for vintage guns, the entire antique gun market will be undermined. Why pay £10,000-£50,000 for a H&H vintage SxS that one can’t legally shoot? 

On the flip side, this will be a boost for new gun sales in the UK. Maybe some of the vintage guns will find their way to the US?

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

One can hope! But, of course, bismuth shot is soft enough to shoot through vintage guns and it isn't that much more expensive than lead. However, if the silly chaps insist on steel or heavishot then the scenario might just work out as you describe. Time will tell.


----------



## challer

JLibourel said:


> I am not that much of a shotgun guy, and I don't understand some of these points. My impression is that double gun design has not changed much since the 19th century. When you say "old actions," do you mean old action designs or simply the actions of old guns whose steels may not be up to modern standards? Also, what do you mean by "hard shot?" Only an idiot would shoot steel shot in a fine double gun of any vintage, obviously, but is lead shot today any harder than in the past? What about bismuth or Hevi-Shot and some of those other lead substitutes, are they abusive? Are modern shotshells (I'm not talking about short magnums or anything like that) necessarily loaded to higher pressures than anything from earlier in the smokeless powder era? And does anybody (except clay bird competitors) shoot more shells through guns today than in the old days of driven game shooting. Just askin'.


It's more varied than that. I can say that older guns had a lot more rounds than you might imagine as in the US they were a tool for putting food on the table. Guns and steel just wasn't as good then. The big issues then (and now) are springs, springs, more springs, firing pins, ejectors and extractors. Even today people carry these in their range bag. Then action lockup - if your lever is closer than 10 degrees or so to the axis of the gun, it needs work. As for barrels, old guns tend to have thicker chambers, thinner barrels. Today, that is evened out down the barrel because the steel is better and because that small ding in the barrel is far less safe to hammer out. I have 2 F3s, one of which has never been cleaned although I have field and sporting barrels for them. They always work. The Berettas get very dirty and need regularly cleaning of the action (remove stock and barrels and put it in the ultrasound - no disassembly). They may be replaced with Zoli.

The old SxSs require disassembly to clean, ugh. Special screw drivers and wrench, precautions, procedures, etc. Very few gunsmiths in the US. They are romantic but akin to driving a 100 yo car. Do some searching on YT for the British shotgun reviews and its interesting. People who can afford any gun they want, often matched pairs, are buying new O/U Browning/Miroku, Beretta, Perazzi, Blaser, Kriegoff, Yildiz, Zoli. Not new or old SxS, rarely London best (Purdys new competition O/U is nice). Browning/Beretta are 80% of the market.


----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> One can hope! But, of course, bismuth shot is soft enough to shoot through vintage guns and it isn't that much more expensive than lead. However, if the silly chaps insist on steel or heavishot then the scenario might just work out as you describe. Time will tell.


 Agreed. Earlier point was a lot of modern games loads have higher antimony and more hardness. Interestingly, some places in EU are forcing people back to fiber wads because the plastic ones don't breakdown.


----------



## challer

"Lots of good info here. Should we think to combine Gun Bunnies with The Shooting Thread?"

Seems like it, with a focus on shotguns and the field and the clothes that go with that.


----------



## Oldsarge

challer said:


> "Lots of good info here. Should we think to combine Gun Bunnies with The Shooting Thread?"
> 
> Seems like it, with a focus on shotguns and the field and the clothes that go with that.


Well, we could, but I would prefer to keep the Shooting Thread concentrating on information, clothing and the admiration of fine arms and Gun Bunnies on the admiration of . . .


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I shoot vintage guns, almost exclusively, most being at or near 50 years old. My guns require a lot less maintenance than my friends new Berettas and Perazzis require. They also have not been heavily shot. My early 70’s Winchester 101 O/U is an anvil. My 1966 Browning FN Sweet 16 Auto 5 has only been stripped down once, and that was in 1984 after I dropped it into a sand hill while on a dove field. It has never jammed, broken, or misfired in the 40 years I have been shooting it. My father shot it the 12 years prior with similar performance.

Buying a solid quality gun to begin with is key. Knowing the history is also key. A gun, sold in as is condition without any use history is always “caveat emptor”.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## JLibourel

These discussion remind me of my old boss, the late Robert E. Petersen, owner of Guns & Ammo and many other publications. He had literally dozens, probably scores of London best and other top-grade shotguns. He did most of his hunting with a beat-up Browning Auto-5!


----------



## challer

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I shoot vintage guns, almost exclusively, most being at or near 50 years old. My guns require a lot less maintenance than my friends new Berettas and Perazzis require. They also have not been heavily shot. My early 70's Winchester 101 O/U is an anvil. My 1966 Browning FN Sweet 16 Auto 5 has only been stripped down once, and that was in 1984 after I dropped it into a sand hill while on a dove field. It has never jammed, broken, or misfired in the 40 years I have been shooting it. My father shot it the 12 years prior with similar performance.
> 
> Buying a solid quality gun to begin with is key. Knowing the history is also key. A gun, sold in as is condition without any use history is always "caveat emptor".
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


All good points. The 101 I've never owned nor held. The FN 16 A-5 is a real rarity. A friend has one, it's a whole different thing. My comments were focused on the OLD SxS and my experience there (mostly JP Sauer and Sohn, and non-collectible Sterlingworths). Springs, pins, and ejectors are definitely a problem with old SxS as a general rule. YMMV


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

challer said:


> All good points. The 101 I've never owned nor held. The FN 16 A-5 is a real rarity. A friend has one, it's a whole different thing. My comments were focused on the OLD SxS and my experience there (mostly JP Sauer and Sohn, and non-collectible Sterlingworths). Springs, pins, and ejectors are definitely a problem with old SxS as a general rule. YMMV


Yes, compared to a high quality mass produced modern guns, much like automobiles, the classics rarely stack up in terms of quality, safety, and performance.

If I were in the market for a classic SxS, I would choose a non ejector box lock from a well known high end English maker. I would also only purchase from a reputable dealer after having the gun independently checked out prior to purchase.

Given the hurdles of finding a suitable gun at a suitable price from a suitable dealer, the ease of purchase of buying new with warranty seems to win the cost benefit analysis hands down for those with less than limitless budget.

But denying the romantic appeal of those old guns is like denying a force of nature.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Yes, compared to a high quality mass produced modern guns, much like automobiles, the classics rarely stack up in terms of quality, safety, and performance.
> 
> If I were in the market for a classic SxS, I would choose a non ejector box lock from a well known high end English maker. I would also only purchase from a reputable dealer after having the gun independently checked out prior to purchase.
> 
> Given the hurdles of finding a suitable gun at a suitable price from a suitable dealer, the ease of purchase of buying new with warranty seems to win the cost benefit analysis hands down for those with less than limitless budget.
> 
> But denying the romantic appeal of those old guns is like denying a force of nature.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Absolutely! I have a Jeffrey, probably a Wesley Richards, one by a provincial maker and the youngest was made in 1909. However, I HUNT with a Browning Superlight and a Beretta A400 XTreme and will be shooting sporting clays and trap with a Valmet. The old ones are mostly for drooling and fondling though the opening day of dove season is certainly a possibility.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> Absolutely! I have a Jeffrey, probably a Wesley Richards, one by a provincial maker and the youngest was made in 1909. However, I HUNT with a Browning Superlight and a Beretta A400 XTreme and will be shooting sporting clays and trap with a Valmet. The old ones are mostly for drooling and fondling though the opening day of dove season is certainly a possibility.


I've wondered why we are drawn to these older SXS. I know I am. For hunting and clays, I use a matched set of Blaser F3 with both game and sporting barrels. For upland, a matched pair of Zoli Pernice. All work perfectly, but sterile.


----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> Absolutely! I have a Jeffrey, probably a Wesley Richards, one by a provincial maker and the youngest was made in 1909. However, I HUNT with a Browning Superlight and a Beretta A400 XTreme and will be shooting sporting clays and trap with a Valmet. The old ones are mostly for drooling and fondling though the opening day of dove season is certainly a possibility.


I've wondered why we are drawn to these older SXS. I know I am. For hunting and clays, I use a matched set of Blaser F3 with both game and sporting barrels. For upland, a matched pair of Zoli Pernice. All work perfectly, but sterile.


----------



## challer

Name that that bunny...


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And very stylish ones, at that.


----------



## Oldsarge

A fully adult gun bunny.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41642


A real outdoors person wears nothing but Deet! Anything more is just disappointing. LOL. :amazing:


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41642


I am glad she is practicing good trigger safety.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

This thread has become one of the highlights of my morning.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## challer

Way back when


----------



## Dhaller

This thread is not complete without the ultimate gun bunny: Lyudmila "Lady Death" Pavlichenko, Soviet Red Army 25th Rifle Division sniper.

309 confirmed kills, including 36 enemy snipers (the ultimate "who blinks first" contest). Three-hundred and nine! That's contributing to the war effort.

Kind of has that "trad" look going on, rakish tilt of the beret and so on (Soviet 1940s trad?)... of course, *this* would be a propaganda photo (presumably, in actual combat Soviet snipers used camouflage...)


----------



## Big T

Dhaller said:


> This thread is not complete without the ultimate gun bunny: Lyudmila "Lady Death" Pavlichenko, Soviet Red Army 25th Rifle Division sniper.
> 
> 309 confirmed kills, including 36 enemy snipers (the ultimate "who blinks first" contest). Three-hundred and nine! That's contributing to the war effort.
> 
> Kind of has that "trad" look going on, rakish tilt of the beret and so on (Soviet 1940s trad?)... of course, *this* would be a propaganda photo (presumably, in actual combat Soviet snipers used camouflage...)
> 
> View attachment 42122


Wonder what the her trail looks like with fallen suitors?


----------



## Oldsarge

I think a potentially amorous 'other' would approach even more carefully than a porcupine's.


----------



## Oldsarge

Different strokes?


----------



## Dhaller

It's all fun and games until some spent brass finds its way into that sports bra!

DH


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Different strokes?
> 
> View attachment 42211
> 
> 
> View attachment 42212





Dhaller said:


> It's all fun and games until some spent brass finds its way into that sports bra!
> 
> DH


Oh-my-gawd, I fear that Amazon's 'guns' may be bigger than my own! ......................................................................................
Jeez Louise, we have to get back to the gym! LOL.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> Different strokes?
> 
> View attachment 42211
> 
> 
> View attachment 42212


Negative Ghost Rider.....

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42342


A properly chaperoned "Gun Bunny" and might we assume that her chaperones' gun is bigger than hers'? LOL.  Beautiful scenery by the way!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I'm 


Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43177


I'm beginning to think you have a "type". .

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, that is a decent approximation of my current lady friend, albeit several decades younger. Once this lockdown ends I hope to introduce her to clay bird sports . . . someday!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43258


Now that is one fine looking Bitch....and the lady looks pretty darned attractive as well! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43358


Big Hair Hunting, eh? Although I must say, I've never seen denim better worn! LOL.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43358


I believe that is the lovely Rachel once again. She is shooting a keieghoff these days and is under their sponsorship.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I'm a little worried about this one . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I'm a little worried about this one . . .
> 
> View attachment 43729


I suspect our young heroine is bravely and selflessly using herself as bait to lure the 'savage beast' in for a kill shot...yes, no?


----------



## Oldsarge

Hyper-traditionalist that I am, I don't much care for Blazers but in this case, I could make an exception if she really likes hers.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> I'm a little worried about this one . . .
> 
> View attachment 43729


If she was a sniper and I her prey, I wouldn't have a chance, even if I spotted her!


----------



## challer

Blasers are about as traditional as it gets. The company is Sig/Blaser/Mauser/Sauer/ etc. Modular takedown guns have been a thing for over a century and my JP Sauer SxS has roots with my (4) F3s. And (3) R8s.



Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43759
> 
> 
> Hyper-traditionalist that I am, I don't much care for Blazers but in this case, I could make an exception if she really likes hers.


----------



## Oldsarge

I hope she's shooting an M98. If it's not a Mauser, it's not a bolt action.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43827
> 
> 
> I hope she's shooting an M98. If it's not a Mauser, it's not a bolt action.


That is one fine 'deer stand'...sort of like hunting from one's back porch. I do hope that porch rail is sturdy. A tastefully 'cheeky' picture, for sure! Well done.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> That is one fine 'deer stand'...sort of like hunting from one's back porch. I do hope that porch rail is sturdy. A tastefully 'cheeky' picture, for sure! Well done.


Wow! I didn't even notice there was a deer stand in the photo!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Mannlicher! The _other_ true bolt action.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44150
> 
> 
> Mannlicher! The _other_ true bolt action.


Next the lever actions, full stock rifles are my favorite style. I have several, including Ruger, CZ and maybe another stray or two in the accumulation.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44150
> 
> 
> Mannlicher! The _other_ true bolt action.


Bolt actions are indeed meant for serious long range shooting efforts! My preferred poison is a Colt-Sauer .243 caliber bolt action, paired with a 3 to 9 power Leupold Scope, fitted with Conetrol projectionless scope mounts. Many years back the ground hogs, coyotes and whitetail deer harbored great respect for "my little friend!" The shooter in the picture above isn't bad either.


----------



## Oldsarge

The rifle side of my gun safe is well stocked with Mauser 98's, one of them with Wehrmacht eagles. Both my .375 and my 6.5 Swede will group into a thumbnail at 100 yards when I do my part. Sadly, I don't look as good as she does.


----------



## Oldsarge

There are gun bunnies and then there are GUN bunnies . . .


----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> The rifle side of my gun safe is well stocked with Mauser 98's, one of them with Wehrmacht eagles. Both my .375 and my 6.5 Swede will group into a thumbnail at 100 yards when I do my part. Sadly, I don't look as good as she does.


my safe was full of M98/W70/Dakota for a long time. Then I found the Blaser R8 and that's all I own from .22LR up to .375, with just two receivers. Ironically, SIG group owns the current Mauser, along with Blaser, SIG Sauer US, Hammerli, Sauer & Sohn, and others. I have managed to accumulate all of these without knowledge of the link. Still, everyone should at least one original 98 converted to civilian use. I still regret selling the 30-.06.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44612


I'm not sure why, but I think I'm really starting to like the look of blue jeans! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45243


If I were walking along side of her, I'd be very obedient also!


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> If I were walking along side of her, I'd be very obedient also!


And very eager to please!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45243


It's hard to believe those gentlemen seen further down the road are in such a hurry that they passed up the wonderful view we were treated to with the picture above. "Man does not live by bread alone!" :icon_scratch:


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> It's hard to believe those gentlemen seen further down the road are in such a hurry that they passed up the wonderful view we were treated to with the picture above. "Man does not live by bread alone!" :icon_scratch:


What gentlemen?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Mother and daughter gunbunnydom.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I hope that camera was on a tripod with a remote.


----------



## roman totale XVII

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45942


Are you sure that's not a young kid with his dad?


----------



## Oldsarge

roman totale XVII said:


> Are you sure that's not a young kid with his dad?


No, I'm not. At that age, it's hard to tell.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46410


I for one appreciate a woman possessing the knowledge to manipulate complimentary pieces of equipment to achieve the best results. Also, did anyone eles notice her use of Duct Tape to put her four-wheeler back together? The beauty pictured above is indeed a force with which to be reckoned.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> I for one appreciate a woman possessing the knowledge to manipulate complimentary pieces of equipment to achieve the best results. Also, did anyone eles notice her use of Duct Tape to put her four-wheeler back together? The beauty pictured above is indeed a force with which to be reckoned.


A fan of "Red Green"? My kind of woman!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46454


Picking up those empty shells in that short skirt will be a challenge.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Picking up those empty shells in that short skirt will be a challenge.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


LOL, I'm pretty sure there would be many of her fellow shooters, standing ready to assist her in the effort!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, I'm pretty sure there would be many of her fellow shooters, standing ready to assist her in the effort!


Or stand around and watch as she makes an attempt....

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46491


Odd, but true.....I hear Lee Greenwood singing softly in the background, "I'm proud to be an American; where at least I know I'm free. Ani I won't forget the men who died, to give that right to me!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

I still have an AR-7 stashed somewhere in the house.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46966


Now that's a beautiful woman who can/could reach out and touch you from a long way off! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge

I don't understand all these photographers' penchant for taking a view down the muzzles. It's creepy.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47353
> 
> 
> I don't understand all these photographers' penchant for taking a view down the muzzles. It's creepy.


A la Dirty Harry, she tells the photographer; "Ya feeling lucky punk? Go ahead and make my day!" LOL.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47353
> 
> 
> I don't understand all these photographers' penchant for taking a view down the muzzles. It's creepy.


The Short Happy Life of Francis Macomber, last scene, except substitute a rifle.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

ran23 said:


> I still have an AR-7 stashed somewhere in the house.


I bought my younger brother an AR-7 years ago as a Christmas present...we were both into backpacking at the time. He passed away more than a decades ago....I'm not sure what ever happened to his firearms, including the AR-7. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47730


Those eyes, that smile; a double whammy that says "stay on my tail, for an unforgettable adventure in the field!" LOL.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47730


I believe this is Britt Longoria.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## ran23

I know we will see Tori Nonaka with team Glock sometime.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48207


I've seen that look before..."come a little closer and I will bite you!" I talking about the horses intent, not the young ladies. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I was told by a professional hunter in Africa that the animal that causes more damage to humans, (not deaths, damage) is actually the zebra. Stinkers are decidedly hostile and will bite or kick the heck out of you just because you happened to be in their vicinity.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> I was told by a professional hunter in Africa that the animal that causes more damage to humans, (not deaths, damage) is actually the zebra. Stinkers are decidedly hostile and will bite or kick the heck out of you just because you happened to be in their vicinity.


Correct Hippos actually kill the most people in Africa...after people....

I never had any issue with zebra. Hunting them is like shooting one neighbors daughter's pony over the fence, not much to it. But they make great rugs! My zebra rug cost me $750 in South Africa. They sell for north of $4000 in Atlanta. I should have bought a container full.

As for the horseback photo above, I spent a lot of time in the African bush, and frankly, I would have preferred a Winchester lever 30-30 with iron sights to just about any other rifle. Most shots were were short range snap shots on fairly soft game. A 30-30 could easily drop anything kudu sized or smaller without tearing it apart. And a follow up shot could be loaded without taking ones eye off the target.

But I never require a follow up (!) 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Zebra are also remarkably tasty. The carcass is a little off-putting because the fat is chrome yellow but once it's cooked? Man!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Zebra are also remarkably tasty. The carcass is a little off-putting because the fat is chrome yellow but once it's cooked? Man!


Many years back I had the opportunity to dine on horse meat. As I recall, it was reasonably tasty, with the meat offering somewhat of a sweet flavor. Is a zebra's taste similar to that or, more directly, what does Zebra taste like?


----------



## Howard

I don't know if this is right, you think this gun bunny is referring to "herself" or a "gun", I was thinking M88's would be the size of her breasts!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Many years back I had the opportunity to dine on horse meat. As I recall, it was reasonably tasty, with the meat offering somewhat of a sweet flavor. Is a zebra's taste similar to that or, more directly, what does Zebra taste like?


Having never, to my knowledge, eaten horse meat I would suspect that they probably taste very similar. Horse meat, as you probably know, is quite popular in Europe but whenever I've been there it hasn't been on the menu. Zebra, grilled on the _braai _and served medium rare is more flavorful than grain fed beef and right up there with grass fed. Nothing, however, compares with eland. Ah, the memories!


----------



## IT_cyclist

eagle2250 said:


> Many years back I had the opportunity to dine on horse meat. As I recall, it was reasonably tasty, with the meat offering somewhat of a sweet flavor. Is a zebra's taste similar to that or, more directly, what does Zebra taste like?


Some horses in Japan are raised specifically for meat. 
SWMBO once ordered horse sashimi ... and I let her. She knew the character for horse, but did not bother to read... just pointed at some meat she thought looked good. She's an equestrian, btw.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Horse meat is a specialty in Bishkek. The people of Kyrgyzstan are traditional nomads and the horse, all aspects, are ingrained in the culture. 

It was pretty good. Not NY strip, but it’ll do in a pinch on the steppes.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Breeds that were originally draft horses in Europe and now pretty much solely raised for meat, I read. It makes sense. There's more meat on them.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48891


Sniper....


----------



## ran23

And I thought it was, read a good book while waiting for dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge

My interpretation was, "I don't care who you're voting for, stay off my damned lawn!"


----------



## FiscalDean

The original gun bunny. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49240


Calmly reflecting on one's success in the hunt. I kind of wish Mrs Eagle were more inclined to participate in the hunt. She enjoys fishing and will cook and consume game taken in the field, but seems too much of a gentle soul to take the game down. Hmmm....how can a woman catch and kill a fish, but can't bear to take game in the field? Jeez Louise, I hope in her eyes she sees nothing fishy about me! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49348


Perhaps not surprisingly, the picture above brings to mind the late, great Conway Twitty's tune "Tight Fittin' Jeans." I can't help but wonder about the old bird she's carrying in her right hand. If eaten it appears it would prove to be a tough and decidedly woody chew! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

The original: Annie Oakley!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> The original: Annie Oakley!
> 
> View attachment 49366


Sarge, I'm not convinced Annie Oakley is bunny material!


----------



## Big T

FiscalDean said:


> Sarge, I'm not convinced Annie Oakley is bunny material!


I disagree! Take her home, scrub her up (thinking 2020), and you have your own "Wild West Show"!


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> I disagree! Take her home, scrub her up (thinking 2020), and you have your own "Wild West Show"!


Tight jeans, a button front Western shirt and fancy cowboy boots would do it.


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> Tight jeans, a button front Western shirt and fancy cowboy boots would do it.


I thought a bunny always had a fluffy white tail.


----------



## Oldsarge

FiscalDean said:


> I thought a bunny always had a fluffy white tail.


Sew one on the back of the Levi's.


----------



## eagle2250

FiscalDean said:


> Sarge, I'm not convinced Annie Oakley is bunny material!


Perhaps, but I wouldn't want to be the one to have to tell her that! That gal could really hurt you. LOL.


----------



## JLibourel

I think Annie was getting pretty long in the tooth when the above photo was posted. When she was younger, she was quite attractive--certainly well above my "minimum standard." I don't know if my somewhat fragile masculine ego could have taken being coupled with a woman who could outshoot me with every sort of firearm, though!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

When will we see Tori Nonaka, Glock?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50050


I wouldn't want to be on the other end of that stare! LOL.


----------



## iam.mike

JLibourel said:


> I think Annie (Oakley) was getting pretty long in the tooth when the above photo was posted. When she was younger, she was quite attractive--certainly well above my "minimum standard."


And here she is....


----------



## eagle2250

mikel said:


> And here she is....
> 
> View attachment 50080


.....and who among us would be so bold as to engage in a heated argument with that young lady! LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> .....and who among us would be so bold as to engage in a heated argument with that young lady! LOL.


Who, in our right minds, are so bold to engage in a heated argument with our wives, or for that matter, practically any female?

Besides dear wife, I have three daughters and a female beagle-whoever a discussion is with, she has back-up to run to her defense (and that's with the older two married!).


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50608


I believe a young female bunny is called a doling. Gun doling is probably not a good title for a new thread.


----------



## Oldsarge

FiscalDean said:


> I believe a young female bunny is called a doling. Gun doling is probably not a good title for a new thread.


Yeah, someone would think it said 'Gun, Dahling' and make references to Boris and Natasha.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Gun bunny with a gun and a bunny.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

That's MS Gun Bunny to you, wimp!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51735


Judging from all the pitting and pockmarks sported by that boulder, it put up one hell of a fight against earlier assaults on that ridge and now must content itself serving as a gun rest for a never ending series of young lovelies, assaulting the next ridge! LOL.


----------



## DCR

I heart this thread


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Faye Shulman, Jewish partisan, USSR, 1943

In honor of her 101st birthday.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52696


Jeez Louise, I really hate it when the woman has better muscle tone than do I. I have this recurring nightmare in which Mrs Eagle is built just like Arnold Schwarzenegger in his prime. That just can't be good! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53074


Reminds me of one of one of my M-60 Gunners, way back in my Air Base Ground Defense days. I really can't say who it was that claimed women were not suitable for direct combat roles, but I will tell you they were very wrong in the case I reference! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53180


A winning smile...and skin tight britches;
Nice ear protection ...and skin tight britches!

A great field jacket ...and skin tight britches;
A classic "scatter gun...and skin tight britches.

A signature grade Ivy Cap...and skin tight britches;
Classic field/muck boots ...and skin tight britches?

Oh my!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## drpeter

eagle2250 said:


> A winning smile...and skin tight britches;
> Nice ear protection ...and skin tight britches!
> 
> A great field jacket ...and skin tight britches;
> A classic "scatter gun...and skin tight britches.
> 
> A signature grade Ivy Cap...and skin tight britches;
> Classic field/muck boots ...and skin tight britches?
> 
> Oh my!


I suppose we have a bit of an obsession going with skin tight britches, don't we?


----------



## drpeter

It's always fun to admire people with weapons -- until the weapon is pointing at you, LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

drpeter said:


> I suppose we have a bit of an obsession going with skin tight britches, don't we?


I also think rather highly of them.


----------



## drpeter

Oldsarge said:


> I also think rather highly of them.


Well, Sarge, we are all a bunch of DOM's and I don't think I need to expand out that abbreviation.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> I also think rather highly of them.


As do I.......until a sojourn into a local grocery chain and spying a wearer of said britches! She was either twenty times the size she should have been wearing or didn't do laundry, picking up a pair of her daughter's 4T size (though I think that as unlikely, as Lululemon never made their see-through stretchies for toddlers).


----------



## FiscalDean

Big T said:


> As do I.......until a sojourn into a local grocery chain and spying a wearer of said britches! She was either twenty times the size she should have been wearing or didn't do laundry, picking up a pair of her daughter's 4T size (though I think that as unlikely, as Lululemon never made their see-through stretchies for toddlers).


The sad fact is, 90% of the ladies I see sporting skin tight britches just plain shouldn't!


----------



## drpeter

May I add that many women (and men too, often) who are in their forties and fifties try to dress like teenagers, perhaps because our culture worships youth so much. So they wear tight clothing that is far too small for their size, and styles that simply do not look good on them, but may look more appropriate on youngsters. Maybe they are trying to recapture lost youth.


----------



## drpeter

Remember Britches of Georgetown? Now Eagle could start Skintight Britches of Georgetown, a new shop, very avant-garde, meant for all skintight aficionados, providing ever-tighter clothes to the public.

Motto: _You may be able to put our clothes on your body, but you won't be able to take them off_.

I know, it sounds rather like the roach motel...LOL


----------



## Big T

drpeter said:


> Remember Britches of Georgetown? Now Eagle could start Skintight Britches of Georgetown, a new shop, very avant-garde, meant for all skintight aficionados, providing ever-tighter clothes to the public.
> 
> Motto: _You may be able to put our clothes on your body, but you won't be able to take them off_.
> 
> I know, it sounds rather like the roach motel...LOL


I don't know....Eagle really needs to do something to manifest his prurient interests, but Georgetown is far away from his domicile (might be safer for him, lest Missus Eagle catches wind of his venture).

How about a print catalog? He can have prices and all, but he makes his diniro from selling his catalog to lechorous fools, such as us, that routinely get boofed by our better/other half, whilst trying to sneak a peak? We could look at Eagle's catalog in the privacy of our garage or shop? This print stuff might catch on!


----------



## Howard




----------



## Big T

Howard said:


>


Is she a "Furry"?

My wife is a school teacher, and yesterday, she was telling me about how overly PC her school has become, with permitting kids to dress in "Cosplay", animal costumes or whatever. She is a middle school teacher and has several girls that identify as cats! They were cat head dress and have tails. She said one goes as far as to not venture out from under her desk! She has talked repeated to guidance about them, but the PC directives of our local school system, accept this!


----------



## drpeter

Howard, that image transgresses on some interesting levels -- note the position of the gun, if that is what it it is.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Is she a "Furry"?
> 
> My wife is a school teacher, and yesterday, she was telling me about how overly PC her school has become, with permitting kids to dress in "Cosplay", animal costumes or whatever. She is a middle school teacher and has several girls that identify as cats! They were cat head dress and have tails. She said one goes as far as to not venture out from under her desk! She has talked repeated to guidance about them, but the PC directives of our local school system, accept this!


I think that picture is a woman in cosplay but where is the rest of her costume?


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Is she a "Furry"?
> 
> My wife is a school teacher, and yesterday, she was telling me about how overly PC her school has become, with permitting kids to dress in "Cosplay", animal costumes or whatever. She is a middle school teacher and has several girls that identify as cats! They were cat head dress and have tails. She said one goes as far as to not venture out from under her desk! She has talked repeated to guidance about them, but the PC directives of our local school system, accept this!





drpeter said:


> Howard, that image transgresses on some interesting levels -- note the position of the gun, if that is what it it is.


Hey Peter you can think what you want to think of what she's doing in that photo, maybe it's meant as something sexual?


----------



## Howard

drpeter said:


> It's always fun to admire people with weapons -- until the weapon is pointing at you, LOL.


I can always point my weapon at her. LOL


----------



## drpeter

Howard said:


> Hey Peter you can think what you want to think of what she's doing in that photo, maybe it's meant as something sexual?


I'm afraid I'm thinking the same thing that you are thinking, but I'm just one of those DOMs, right? I just wanted to be discreet so I would maintain the standards of this forum LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

A more _appropriate_ gun bunny . . .


----------



## Howard

drpeter said:


> May I add that many women (and men too, often) who are in their forties and fifties try to dress like teenagers, perhaps because our culture worships youth so much. So they wear tight clothing that is far too small for their size, and styles that simply do not look good on them, but may look more appropriate on youngsters. Maybe they are trying to recapture lost youth.


Maybe us guys like to stare but not for a long period of time or else we might have a lawsuit on our hands.


----------



## Big T

Some of these women are downright scary! 

For those old enough to remember a certain comic strip, I would much prefer to have Major Hoople's wife swinging a rolling pin instead of shouldering a double barrel shotgun!


----------



## Howard

Happy Easter!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Happy Easter!


WOW! Those gun bunnies, kind of like feral pigs are sometimes prone to do, go on the offense and could potentially put those of us who hunt, harvest, cook and consume kaninchen/ bunnies on the defense. Rather sporting, eh?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Hey you said "Gun Bunny" and I delivered.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53516


What might the make of that rifle be?


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> What might the make of that rifle be?


I believe it's a Blaser though I'd need to see the other side to be sure.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53558


Nice picture , but the lady is not going to get much protection from thorn bushes and such with that "cold shoulder" top she is wearing and those pre-distressed jeans look out of place. She needs to put the wear and tear on a new pair of jeans through her wearing them on the field! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Vintage gun bunny


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Vintage gun bunny
> 
> View attachment 53755


Lovely lady in so many ways. Perhaps it is part of the aging process called experience, but we elderly folks have learned that when the weather is like that pictured and you have to go to such lengths to protect yourself from it, it is perhaps better to just stay home and dry! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> What might the make of that rifle be?


Definitely a Blaser


----------



## Big T

Are Blasers known for accuracy? I’m curious because of the receiver style and bedding differences from full stocks. I love schnabel fore stocks, and have more than a few of that style.


----------



## Oldsarge

I haven't read much favorable about Blasers. They seem to be quite popular in Europe but I've never seen one in real life outside of the Safari Club Convention. The thing that they are especially renowned for is that the barrels are interchangeable so you can have multiple calibers but only pay for licensing one receiver. They are also very fast to operate as the bolt only goes forward and backward, rather like a pump action Remington 7600. That makes them the bees' knees for driven boar. However, they have no reputation for tack driving accuracy. Of course, since 95% of game is taken within 125 yards, MOA capacity is highly over rated. Boddington coined the phrase 'minute of volleyball' as being sufficient. I agree.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Another Blaser


----------



## challer

Howard said:


>


Now that's a gun bunny!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54082
> 
> 
> Another Blaser





challer said:


> Now that's a gun bunny!


Paraphrasing the great Mickey Gilley from that iconic tune of his, The Girls All Get Prettier At Closing Time, "The gun bunnies all get prettier on the shooting range or the hunting stand!" However, those snow bunnies pictured in post #293 are just plain creepy. LOL.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54082
> 
> 
> Another Blaser


Where's the rifle?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The hammer is cocked and she has her finger on the trigger. Very, very bad given where she has 1) her face, 2) the muzzle pointed and 3) where it's going to recoil given how casually she is holding that serious social shooter.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Howard said:


>


Would you like me to delete this picture cause I will if you want me to, I don't mind.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Would you like me to delete this picture cause I will if you want me to, I don't mind.


Probably a good idea. She's being so terribly unsafe . . .


----------



## LabGuy




----------



## Howard

LabGuy said:


> View attachment 54444


Come And Take what?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54480


Hmmmmmmm, the butt pad fits a bit loosely!


----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> I believe it's a Blaser though I'd need to see the other side to be sure.


It is a Blaser R8. I have the model shown and the professional success - think thumb stock. And barrels in 6 calibers - from .22LR to 375 H&H. It's a wonderful setup.


----------



## Oldsarge

Now THIS is the proper way to hold a pistol. Action open, finger off trigger, magazine out . . .


----------



## eagle2250

LabGuy said:


> View attachment 54444


Guns have no place on a school campus....and this is coming from a self acknowledged gun freak! Just sayin....


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Now THIS is the proper way to hold a pistol. Action open, finger off trigger, magazine out . . .
> 
> View attachment 54511


Great picture...instructional value is unquestionable, but the picture would have more of an impact if her choice of pistols was a Desert Eagle, chambered for the .50 cal Action Express rounds. Although that round is not a suggested round for pleasure shooting! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

La signora Silvanelli, current owner of FAMARS. Charming woman and a skilled gunsmith.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54807
> 
> 
> La signora Silvanelli, current owner of FAMARS. Charming woman and a skilled gunsmith.


Egas, the guys working behind the firearms counter at the local Bass Pro Store sure don't look like that. :crazy: LOL. Thank gawd for that, else I would be having to buy another gun safe!


----------



## Oldsarge

This seems a bit ******* but she IS a gun bunny.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55405
> 
> 
> This seems a bit ******* but she IS a gun bunny.


Gun Bunny, perhaps, but with all those (what appears to be) basting stitches are you sure she is not one of those 'do it yourself love doll kits?' LOL.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Tweedlover

I've never been a gun guy, but some of the shotguns featured in the thread are works of art. We do have 1 gun in the house, a (probable) non-working 1865 US Colt musket. Never tried to fire it, thinking it would probably explode on me.


----------



## challer

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55405
> 
> 
> This seems a bit ******* but she IS a gun bunny.


I'd like to finish that sentence


----------



## Howard

That's as sexy as I'll get, I don't want to wind up posting porn or I'll wind up getting kicked off.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> That's as sexy as I'll get, I don't want to wind up posting porn or I'll wind up getting kicked off.


Are the preferred weapons of our sworn enemies sexy? Howard, that's a good point...and your point is taken....I'd better not post any pictures of the weapons in my home defense arsenal! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Are the preferred weapons of our sworn enemies sexy? Howard, that's a good point...and your point is taken....I'd better not post any pictures of the weapons in my home defense arsenal! LOL.


She looks like she wants to get thrown into the pool.


----------



## Oldsarge

Returning to the original intent . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

Dove season on the Colorado River.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

God, look at the size of her guns?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Having carried an AR format rifle for 29 years, I am thoroughly bored with them. I also don't particularly care dressing pretty women up in 'tactical' gear. However, these ladies certainly are decorative.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Having carried an AR format rifle for 29 years, I am thoroughly bored with them. I also don't particularly care dressing pretty women up in 'tactical' gear. However, these ladies certainly are decorative.
> 
> View attachment 56639
> 
> 
> View attachment 56640


Just make sure she doesn't point that gun in the wrong direction.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Having carried an AR format rifle for 29 years, I am thoroughly bored with them. I also don't particularly care dressing pretty women up in 'tactical' gear. However, these ladies certainly are decorative.
> 
> View attachment 56639


So may we assume you have 'cheeked' the AR designed Thunder sticks off your list......? (pun intended.) :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

I refuse to have anything to do with them.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Having carried an AR format rifle for 29 years, I am thoroughly bored with them. I also don't particularly care dressing pretty women up in 'tactical' gear. However, these ladies certainly are decorative.
> 
> View attachment 56639
> 
> 
> View attachment 56640


Blood flow might be cut off to those cheeks!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I refuse to have anything to do with them.


gun bunnies or guns itself?


----------



## Howard

OK I'll marry her.


----------



## Howard

Hot Damn! 😗


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Hot Damn! 😗


.......but then, I've always been a bit put off by girls with muscles bigger than my own. LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> .......but then, I've always been a bit put off by girls with muscles bigger than mu own. LOL.


I was referring to her hot legs but don't mind me, I have a dirty mind.


----------



## Oldsarge

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56771


LOL, I don't recall the rabbits we hunted back in central Pennsylvania being quite that large, but then nor were the dogs (beagles) we hunted with were as big as those pictured above!


----------



## Howard

Bunnies And Boobs.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Bunnies And Boobs.


Those tops will never prove themselves to be as inappropriate as when an ejected (hot) cartridge case drops into the depths of the young ladies cleavage. I've caught a few on the side of my neck and it is not pleasant! LOL. Just sayin....


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Those tops will never prove themselves to be as inappropriate as when an ejected (hot) cartridge case drops into the depths of the young ladies cleavage. I've caught a few on the side of my neck and it is not pleasant! LOL. Just sayin....


If she drops one of those cartridges into her shirt, it's your duty to go and fetch them whether you like it or not.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Those tops will never prove themselves to be as inappropriate as when an ejected (hot) cartridge case drops into the depths of the young ladies cleavage. I've caught a few on the side of my neck and it is not pleasant! LOL. Just sayin....


Another reason why I heartily dislike the AR format. I've taken a hot case down my BDU jacket on occasion, too, and it's not funny.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## EclecticSr.

Howard said:


>


With weapons like those who needs a gun, though I must admit that rifle is sweet.


----------



## EclecticSr.

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57024


Okay, I wanna know why I never ran into that kicking up grouse?


----------



## Oldsarge

EclecticSr. said:


> Okay, I wanna know why I never ran into that kicking up grouse?


Since it looks like a Beretta ad, maybe you need to go hunting in Italy?


----------



## EclecticSr.

Oldsarge said:


> Since it looks like a Beretta ad, maybe you need to go hunting in Italy?


I would since my roots are there, but alas those day I fear are behind me, none the less I love Beretta's. 
You can't blame a man for dreaming.


----------



## Howard

EclecticSr. said:


> With weapons like those who needs a gun, though I must admit that rifle is sweet.


She might need to protect herself, that's why she needs a gun.


----------



## Big T

All nice pics to look at, but......after a day of hunting (central Pennsyltucky style), them Wimmen will stink and look like the rest of us ridge runners (but I sure would welcome them into our camp bunk room, over my chum, Hoofty, any day, even if they snore). Hail, we wouldn’t even ask them to cook or help with doing dishes!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57215


Three wimmen, in a pack, carrying firearms?????? I'm staying farrrrrrrrrrr away!


----------



## Oldsarge

But--but they're cute!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> But--but they're cute!


Dear wife is also cute, but I would not trust her in a pack with several of her sisters, with all carrying guns!

As an aside, for this past Valentine's Day, besides flowers and chocolates, I also bought her a recurve bow (just target points on the arrows and no firearms!).


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> But--but they're cute!


They'd be cute if they were all in bikinis.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> They'd be cute if they were all in bikinis.


But cuter out of the bikinis!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> But cuter out of the bikinis!


Oh Yes definitely, bikini bunnies.


----------



## JLibourel

Elegant, attractive women in proper sporting attire with fine double guns...YES!
Tawdry pin-up girls flashing cleavage and butt-cheek while brandishing "modern sporting rifles"...NO!


----------



## David J. Cooper

JLibourel said:


> Elegant, attractive women in proper sporting attire with fine double guns...YES!
> Tawdry pin-up girls flashing cleavage and butt-cheek while brandishing "modern sporting rifles"...NO!


My thoughts exactly. There are plenty of places on the web to get photos of scantily clad men and women


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard, no!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Howard, no!


Sorry Sarge and everyone else, I apologize for that displaying that picture, Thank You for taking it down, my bad.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58460


Let me be the one to get that $10,000 reward.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58662


Anyone here got a set big enough to argue with SWMBO? Paraphrasing Dirty Harry, "Well punk, do ya? LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58662


That's a gun bunny? That person looks like an outlaw.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> That's a gun bunny? That person looks like an outlaw.


Unless my eyes deceive me, that Gun Bunny is Annie Oakley...certainly one of the greatest of the gun bunnies! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58662


If she was still alive how would she feel about guns today?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Unless my eyes deceive me, that Gun Bunny is Annie Oakley...certainly one of the greatest of the gun bunnies! LOL.


I don't see the long blond/brunette hair and big chested women.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## JLibourel

eagle2250 said:


> Unless my eyes deceive me, that Gun Bunny is Annie Oakley...certainly one of the greatest of the gun bunnies! LOL.


Definitely NOT Annie Oakley, who was quite pretty as a younger woman. I thought that figure might be Calamity Jane, but "Calamity" was a good deal more mannish in appearance than even that figure. From the photos I've seen of "her" I would have thought she was a man!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59916


Gun Bunnies in Gingham.....now hows that for a new thread title? This particular gun bunny needs to work a bit on her stance! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

There are gun bunnies and then there are GUN bunnies.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60126
> 
> 
> There are gun bunnies and then there are GUN bunnies.


Why that sweet young thing has her very own Iron Dome Counter Air Missile Battery I suspect she is a member of Israel's Interior Defense Forces. Rumor has it that those Missileers have more thrust....and, may I ask, just who is going to argue with them.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This is a Kurdish fighter. I doubt that calling her 'gun bunny' to her face would be a prudent move.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60670
> 
> 
> This is a Kurdish fighter. I doubt that calling her 'gun bunny' to her face would be a prudent move.


Indeed, the GI Jane's among us have proven themselves to be admirably adept in virtually every realm of combat. However, just as with their male counterparts, some can handle it and some can't.


----------



## Oldsarge

Annie Oakley in her '60's.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Annie Oakley in her '60's.
> 
> View attachment 60818


If she was alive today I wonder what she would say about today's gun violence in the media?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

My own gun bunny.....


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61458


Ya just gotta love a woman who lives "the courage of her convictions! Based on the picture above, she could be Tim Allen's neighbor on the old Home Improvement TV series...yes, no?


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Annie Oakley in her '60's.
> 
> View attachment 60818


Now what can this .22 be? Seems to me to be an autoloader, probably Remmy? But how long ago did Illion introduce them?


----------



## Howard




----------



## Howard

So if they're women holding guns, why do they call themselves "bunnies"?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


>


Wouldn't want to meet ether of these two, at the muzzle end of those rifles!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Wouldn't want to meet ether of these two, at the muzzle end of those rifles!


They'll shoot your eye out.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> They'll shoot your eye out.


I could be wrong but they look like either Armenian or Greek partizans, though they could be from any of the countries of old Yugoslavia. Fierce lot!


----------



## Howard

Just don't mess with her.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Just don't mess with her.


Most of us are familiar with the infamous "Dirty Harry (Callahan)" and the most powerful handgun known to man...and now we have been introduced to the female version of same...Dirty Harriet," holding "the most powerful handgun known to womankind" and smoking the biggest cancer stick I think I've ever seenI. "Go ahead punk, make my day. If I miss with this handgun, I've breath second hand smoke all over you and kill you with that." LOL. .


----------



## Howard

I like the way they look sexy like that and then have a rifle gun right next to them as if you were going to do something to her or she might blow your brains out.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I like the way they look sexy like that and then have a rifle gun right next to them as if you were going to do something to her or she might blow your brains out.


Howard, I find it preferable for my Dominatrix to be armed with naught but a fine leather whip. Those over the knee stilettos strike me as more provocative/sexy than any threat presented by the machine pistol she holds in her right hand. LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, I find it preferable for my Dominatrix to be armed with naught but a fine leather whip. Those over the knee stilettos strike me as more provocative/sexy than any threat presented by the machine pistol she holds in her right hand. LOL.


I was taken charge of, once, by a take charge female of our species. Will never make that mistake again! She forgot who signed her paychecks!

(Some here have a very dirty mind, thinking this was a connubial encounter, but it was not!)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Baaad bunny!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Baaad bunny!
> 
> View attachment 62477


I wouldn't mess with her.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I wouldn't mess with her.


I would😜


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> I would😜


Maybe I would since she's in lingerie.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62553


My pistol is bigger than hers.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> My pistol is bigger than hers.


Jeez Louise, Howard, what are you packing ...a Desert Eagle .50 cal.? Big guns, all around. .


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Jeez Louise, Howard, what are you packing ...a Desert Eagle .50 cal.? Big guns, all around. .


No, it's a pea shooter. LOL:lol:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63090


The essentials to be found in a woman's purse.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63542


The lovely young thing pictured above, oddly (I must say), resurrected an old memory of life at Wurtsmith Air Force Base, MI, back in the very early 1970's. The Base was situated in close proximity to two lakes and sea gulls were a constant menace when the B52's and KC135's were conducting flight operations...they fodded out more than a few very costly engines and had to be dealt with. The collective wills of local bird huggers made it difficult to do just away with the gulls, so we put squads of security force members arrayed around the flight line with shotguns loaded with "Tell Shot," shells that made a lot of noise, but nothing else. When we had sorties coming in or going out the Tell shot squads would open up with their shotguns and scare the flocks of seagulls away from the airfield until flight operations had ceased.

I think it was those enchanting denim clad butt cheeks that awakened that memory. Absolutely none of our airmen were that perfectly cheeked. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64615


Wahooeee! Strong women always turn me on, but they scare the hell out of me as well. LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Wahooeee! Strong women always turn me on, but they scare the hell out of me as well. LOL.


Especially when they're muscly women.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64726


I love sexy gun bunnies.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64726


It is my understanding that genuine cowgirls were substantially stockier that what we see above. Indeed, one might argue that the original cowgirl had that Stagecoach gun to persuade her intended beaus from running away from the opportunity for some incidental amore.. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I think this is a repost, but . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67765


How did we ever navigate our always active lives before GPS systems came on line and and improved our ability to know exactly where we are and where we are going? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

We had dogs.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Corcovado




----------



## Corcovado

There's no gun in the picture but I'm going to make an executive decision and declare Katharine Ross an honorary gunbunny.


----------



## eagle2250

Corcovado said:


> View attachment 68097


A smoking hot woman, clad in tight black leather and with a gun in her hand.....'be still my heart! Alas, it has been years since I have been able to convince Mrs Eagle to dress in black leather! LOL.


----------



## Big T

There is something smoking hot about a good looking woman, handling a firearm...unless she's aiming at your forehead!


----------



## Oldsarge

Indeed! Watching my daughter shoot trap lo these many years ago, was satisfying.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> There is something smoking hot about a good looking woman, handling a firearm...unless she's aiming at your forehead!


Just don't let her handle your firearm!


----------



## Howard

Holy Smokes!


----------



## Howard

Imagine if the gun aiming at you went off in the picture?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Imagine if the gun aiming at you went off in the picture?


Be sure you are wearing your Kevlar Balaclava, if you are foolish enough to do that. My advice would be that offered by the character Jenny in that iconic movie Forrest Gump, "Run Forrest, run!! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68255
> 
> 
> View attachment 68263


Mama bringing home the bacon, er would that be the pheasant(s). Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Corcovado

Drexel University 1925










Michigan State University 1923


----------



## eagle2250

Corcovado said:


> Drexel University 1925
> 
> View attachment 68729
> 
> 
> Michigan State University 1923


The picture above reminds me that at high noon this day Penn State will be meeting the U of M Wolverines on the natural turf of Beaver Stadium to battle for gridiron supremacy in the Eagles Crib for the coming year! Later this month on 27 November we will be meeting Michigan State on that same field of battle!


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge

Check out the size of those cartridges!


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> The picture above reminds me that at high noon this day Penn State will be meeting the U of M Wolverines on the natural turf of Beaver Stadium to battle for gridiron supremacy in the Eagles Crib for the coming year! Later this month on 27 November we will be meeting Michigan State on that same field of battle!


Here in Pennsyltucky, now two days past game day, we prefer to not reflect on the game.


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Here in Pennsyltucky, now two days past game day, we prefer to not reflect on the game.


The path you are traveling seems a better way to handle Saturday's gridiron disaster that the one I have chosen. However, you do have the advantage of having married a fellow Penn Stater, while I must live with Mrs Eagle's smug wolverine smile over the course of the next 12 months! LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> The path you are traveling seems a better way to handle Saturday's gridiron disaster that the one I have chosen. However, you do have the advantage of having married a fellow Penn Stater, while I must live with Mrs Eagle's smug wolverine smile over the course of the next 12 months! LOL.


PSU all the way! Wife, three daughters and two son-in-laws, though our oldest got her masters at Pitt!

Our youngest, a senior, demonstrated typical PSU behavior, with a picture of her at 9:00AM this past Saturday, needing a bit of something to keep her warm at the game. One of my employees was there and he said Beaver Stadium was down to about 33% capacity after half time.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69311


A pretty gal and her best friend spending a day in the field! Making memories.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71879


That's a Gun Baby.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72191


Success in the field is frequently a derivative of proper preparation. I sense she will be coming back with a trophy buck!


----------



## ran23

I have never been a hunter (surprise) but give me a 'can' like that silencer , I would be happy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72539


Sexy in Wellies! Those look like storm clouds rolling in?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Sexy in Wellies! Those look like storm clouds rolling in?


Oh, probably. It's the UK, after all.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74429


Absolutely lovely&#8230;&#8230;long, slender, curvey in the right spots&#8230;&#8230;..

Marlin 336! Can't wait until Ruger resurrects that fine rifle


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> Absolutely lovely&#8230;&#8230;long, slender, curvey in the right spots&#8230;&#8230;..
> 
> Marlin 336! Can't wait until Ruger resurrects that fine rifle


I'm not a lever action guy but that and the Winchester 88 were always my favorites. I expect it to be announced at this years SHOT show.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> I'm not a lever action guy but that and the Winchester 88 were always my favorites. I expect it to be announced at this years SHOT show.


Some 57 years ago, for my first deer season, I used an uncle's .35 Remington, in either a Marlin 336 or the model Marlin the 336 evolved from. It was a high grade rifle, and very unique. I have a 336 and I've toyed with the idea of sending it to Doug Turnbull to replicate my uncle's rifle. The memories might, however, be better, than the duplicatio.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Absolutely lovely&#8230;&#8230;long, slender, curvey in the right spots&#8230;&#8230;..
> 
> Marlin 336! Can't wait until Ruger resurrects that fine rifle


I know where I could shoot my gun.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I know where I could shoot my gun.


I'm talking of the rifle, Howard!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> I'm talking of the rifle, Howard!


Sorry about that T, my mind was in the gutter.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Sorry about that T, my mind was in the gutter.


Dayam young bucks!


----------



## Big T

Big T said:


> Dayam young bucks!


If I were you Howard, I'd be sniffing around that cute, young blonde girl, working "Register #3"!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> If I were you Howard, I'd be sniffing around that cute, young blonde girl, working "Register #3"!


At King Kullen? No I wouldn't do that, besides a lot of those girls are teenagers, I would get into trouble by the store manager.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75827


Looks to be a determined and well armed young thing. As the biker babes of today are frequently heavily tattooed, the lady above sporting that full hand sleeve tattoo must be a bronco babe...yes, no? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Unless that's a glove.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76903


"Are you gonna shoot me, Ma'am"?


----------



## ran23

You forgot to tip your hat Howard


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76903


This young lady is a spitting image of our youngest.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> You forgot to tip your hat Howard


Why do you have to tip your hat?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Why do you have to tip your hat?


Because we are all Gentlemen. That's our story and we are sticking to it! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## JLibourel

Big T said:


> Some 57 years ago, for my first deer season, I used an uncle's .35 Remington, in either a Marlin 336 or the model Marlin the 336 evolved from. It was a high grade rifle, and very unique. I have a 336 and I've toyed with the idea of sending it to Doug Turnbull to replicate my uncle's rifle. The memories might, however, be better, than the duplicatio.


The 336 was the first Marlin rifle to chamber the .35 Remington. I have a first-year production 336 in that caliber. As I recall, it was made in 1951. It's the 24-inch barrel rifle version of the 336. It's much more accurate than a Model 30AS .30-30 carbine I picked up a few years later. I've always had a fondness for lever actions, perhaps from watching a lot of cowboy movies as a kid.


----------



## Big T

JLibourel said:


> The 336 was the first Marlin rifle to chamber the .35 Remington. I have a first-year production 336 in that caliber. As I recall, it was made in 1951. It's the 24-inch barrel rifle version of the 336. It's much more accurate than a Model 30AS .30-30 carbine I picked up a few years later. I've always had a fondness for lever actions, perhaps from watching a lot of cowboy movies as a kid.


I have more lever actions than any other type, my love also attributed to cowboy movies. Interesting, what I did not like was the big loop rifle on (IIRC) The Rifleman". Even to a young boy, it looked too contrived.

For years, it was exclusively Winchesters, but about a decade ago, it shifted to Marlin. I will be picking up a Marlin when Ruger has them available. I also have Henrys and Brownings in my accumulation.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Deadly serious


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 83887


I think she died in The 1920's?


----------



## Dhaller

Unfortunate circumstances, but... Miss Ukraine 2015, Anastacia Lenna.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

She's a wealthy Italian. Of course she carries a sidelock over and under. Probably a Beretta SO10.


----------



## Oldsarge

When a country does this, invading them is a very bad idea.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84737
> 
> 
> She's a wealthy Italian. Of course she carries a sidelock over and under. Probably a Beretta SO10.


In which do I grant my greatest attention; the thunder stick to the front or the thunder cheeks to the rear? It is sometimes hard to make such decisions! LOL.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84737
> 
> 
> She's a wealthy Italian. Of course she carries a sidelock over and under. Probably a Beretta SO10.


whenever I participate in gunsports, the wimmen that are around never look anything like these that Sarg posts. In fact the best looking ones are on four legs.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85648


LOL, it is pretty darned clear who wears the pants on that hillside!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, it is pretty darned clear who wears the pants on that hillside!


But look how proud of her he is!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85809


Not dressed for whitetai!


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> Not dressed for whitetai!


But I'll bet she has a tag for Russian infantry.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86482


Impressive artwork on the ladies arm, eh?


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Impressive artwork on the ladies arm, eh?


Reminds me of the common law wife of a chum, asked if I wanted to see her tattoo. I asked what is it of. She replied a mouse. I said sure. She proceed to unzip her jeans and lower her gutchies. I said there’s no mouse there. She replied the pussy must have ate it. My chum laughed his rear off, while I turned every shade of red.


----------



## Big T

Big T said:


> Reminds me of the common law wife of a chum, asked if I wanted to see her tattoo. I asked what is it of. She replied a mouse. I said sure. She proceed to unzip her jeans and lower her gutchies. I said there’s no mouse there. She replied the pussy must have ate it. My chum laughed his rear off, while I turned every shade of red.


This was about 15 years ago or so. The woman tried suicide by self immolation, without success. She was committed, released, moved in with her mother and completed her suicide by drinking some household cleaning fluids. Needless to say, my chum and his girlfriend were drug users. Chum also drove a Russian army motorcycle with a side car, nearly identical to that posted by Sarg months ago. What was ironic was he was flagrantly anti-military yet he always wore army fatigues. Also claimed to have been at Woodstock, but was in high school class with my older sister.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86666
> 
> 
> View attachment 86672


Beautiful...panning for gold, perhaps? Considering that 'cross-draw' sidearm, I certainly wouldn't want to get in her way. LOL!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Africa's only woman professional hunter. Look at those cartridges for her double rifle!


----------



## Oldsarge

I think the caption to the above is something like, "He was a bounder and I shan't miss him--especially at this range!"


----------



## JLibourel

As to "Africa's only woman PH," the barrels of her double look awfully skinny to accommodate those humungous cartridges on her belt. Your thoughts, Sarge, or anybody?


----------



## Oldsarge

JLibourel said:


> As to "Africa's only woman PH," the barrels of her double look awfully skinny to accommodate those humungous cartridges on her belt. Your thoughts, Sarge, or anybody?


Interesting point. But if the mass is in the case and bore is smaller, they're feasible. .416 Rigby, perhaps?


----------



## JLibourel

Oldsarge said:


> Interesting point. But if the mass is in the case and bore is smaller, they're feasible. .416 Rigby, perhaps?


Just to check this matter out, I held a vernier caliper up to the screen. Those cartridge cases look very nearly as thick as the barrels at the breech. I just wonder whether those extra-large cartridges were stuck in her belt slide for dramatic effect.

On another point, that young lady in the bra and panties standing in the doorway and holding a trapped rat looks as if she's also holding a punt gun. Not many of those around. In all my knocking about in the gun world, I don't believe I've ever seen one.


----------



## Big T

You mean those wimmen had guns? I did not notice!


----------



## Oldsarge

JLibourel said:


> Just to check this matter out, I held a vernier caliper up to the screen. Those cartridge cases look very nearly as thick as the barrels at the breech. I just wonder whether those extra-large cartridges were stuck in her belt slide for dramatic effect.
> 
> On another point, that young lady in the bra and panties standing in the doorway and holding a trapped rat looks as if she's also holding a punt gun. Not many of those around. In all my knocking about in the gun world, I don't believe I've ever seen one.


In a museum in France, I once saw part of the mechanism for one. It was in a "Guess what this is" exhibit. I failed.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## JLibourel

That's a hokey looking photo! An alluring young lady out in God's Great Outdoors toting a combat shotgun...well, maybe for protection against grizzlies, but it still doesn't look right. I will add that I positively loathe side saddles for holding ammo on combat shotguns. They make the gun much more unwieldy, they snag on things, and I just don't like them. A well meaning gunsmith rebuilt shotgun for me and put one of those on the gun. When I found I couldn't readily remove the side saddle, I passed the gun on to a member of my wife's family.


----------



## Oldsarge

If she was defending herself from grizzlies, she should be carrying a fly rod in the other hand. Of course my answer to a bear after my fish is, "Give the fish to Mongo, Mongo wants the fish!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Gator in the grass?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Gator in the grass?
> 
> View attachment 89330


One day this past week the Grandsons and several of their friends were fishing in one of the golf course (catch and release policy) and a 5 to 6 foot gator made it's appearance not far away from them...at least not far enough. The guys put away their fishing gear and proceeded to tour the neighborhood in their golf carts! Good decision, methinks.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89531



The sex appeal of potential danger is unarguable and at times irresistible!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89722


😲 

Is she going to shoot me?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> 😲
> 
> Is she going to shoot me?


I doubt she is planning to shoot you Howard. Instead I think the ladies are telling us shooting and drinking don't mix.. Note the gal holding the serving tray has served a drink to only the gal not holding a gun in hand. The gal holding the revolver seems to be pouting over not being served a drink. Good message, eh?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I don't know what she does but I'm sure not getting in the way.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

This is Belle Starr, If she is any relation to us whatsoever then hey you never know, we may have a female outlaw in our Family. It's sad that she got shot.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90995
> More


more of a gun rabbit vs. a gun bunnie.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> more of a gun rabbit vs. a gun bunnie.


What's a gun rabbit? Is this one?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What's a gun rabbit? Is this one?


Looks to be an animated edition of the movie Face Off..... LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91199


Now that's a sexy gun bunny.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Now that's a sexy gun bunny.


I'm just glad she's facing away!


----------



## ran23

Oldsarge said:


> I'm just glad she's facing away!


Not sure, I would love to see those guns.


----------



## Big T

ran23 said:


> Not sure, I would love to see those guns.


Don’t know - I’m both rabidly attractive to wimmen toting firearms, but desperately terrified at the same time. Irrational? Don’t know, have never been shot, but many decades ago, while squirrel hunting, I was around a redhead (gap-toothed), that had a single shot in her mitts. She said I was “violating her territory”, all the while looking very voracious to my early pubescent mind. Can’t remember my response, but she had a very vaunting smile, ‘scuse me for digressing - what is this thread about?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I'm just glad she's facing away!



I like the way she's facing now.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> Not sure, I would love to see those guns.


She can see my pistol.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91473


She looks more like a Fun Bunny than a Gun Bunny.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> She looks more like a Fun Bunny than a Gun Bunny.


You never make assumptions about a female with a gun…


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> You never make assumptions about a female with a gun…


Well put!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> You never make assumptions about a female with a gun…


Is she going to shoot me?


----------



## Howard

Locked, Cocked and ready to Load.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Is she going to shoot me?


Unless you do what she wants you to do! But Howard, attempting performance under duress might leave you coming up short!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Unless you do what she wants you to do! But Howard, attempting performance under duress might leave you coming up short!


Don't want that to happen to me! 😲


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91647


A ringer for our youngest daughter!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I have no idea what that thing she's holding is.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92107
> 
> 
> I have no idea what that thing she's holding is.


This time ya got a pic of our oldest daughter. Same glasses and smirk, though the gun would be a pump-up water gun.


----------



## Big T

post deleted, pic wouldn’t attach!


----------



## Oldsarge

darn!


----------



## Big T

Time to try again! My “gun bunnies, three daughters, two granddaughters”


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Time to try again! My “gun bunnies, three daughters, two granddaughters”
> View attachment 92125


Nice family, T.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Nice family, T.


Thanks Howard! Much appreciated, my friend!


----------



## Oldsarge

Well "fedora-ed"T.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Well "fedora-ed"T.


Those are all of my hats!


----------



## Big T

My bocce team this past summer


----------



## Big T

My three daughters, the sister of one of my son-in-laws, and our adopted daughter (we just call her that), at camp.


----------



## Oldsarge

Good looking crew.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> My three daughters, the sister of one of my son-in-laws, and our adopted daughter (we just call her that), at camp.


You have a nice family.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92198


Can’t be one of my daughters! We have no flintlock pistols!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92457


Hope she don't shoot me. 😲


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------

